# 5.5.892? Is That Normal?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm currently still on version 5.5.892. Is there an easy way to get any of these updates? Or maybe even a "how to" video lol


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I'm currently still on version 5.5.892. Is there an easy way to get any of these updates? Or maybe even a "how to" video lol


cheesecake app


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok. Thank you I'll look into that


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I'm currently still on version 5.5.892. Is there an easy way to get any of these updates? Or maybe even a "how to" video lol


Go to You Tube and search "TweakmyDevice" . I think he does the best video's and should help you a great deal


----------

